# Balloon Molly Fry vs. Molly Fry?



## RazzleDazzle30 (Jun 6, 2011)

I currently only have a total of 3 mollies in my 29g tank and a couple of days ago my female baloon molly had babies.. I was able to move the fry into my 10g and they're doing well. Is there a way I can determine if the fry are balloon mollies or regular mollies? Without waiting for them to mature.. 

My hunch is that my male black molly mated with her so is there even a chance any of the fry to be both regular and balloon mollies? 

I typically (prefer to) breed guppies but I ended up 'saving' these guys as babies themselves. Discovering molly fry the other day was quite a surprise, but then again they're livebearers so its expected.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

I think there's no way. You're just gonna have to wait.


----------



## RazzleDazzle30 (Jun 6, 2011)

*More Molly Fry & Move*

SoOoOoo, its been just about a month now (3 weeks) since my calico colored balloon molly gave birth & a total of 4 remain surviving. How long until a balloon molly adolescent shows their bulge? I am assuming not until adulthood...? Not to mention she had about 12-15 more fry the other day, some all black others calico (of course, cant really see all their colors just yet). I mention this because I believed they were the offspring from the black male molly vs. the calico balloon molly.

Anyway, I also need some moving tips with this 29gal - fish, fry, plants & all! Luckily im only moving a short distance (6 miles) from here but I did used to transport a male betta approx. 45 miles for three years while in college.. but bettas aren't mollies or molly fry... nor requires transporting a 29gal tank.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I can help with some of the moving tips

Move the aquarium last. You can move the fish and plants in bags, that short distance shouldn't hurt them, people ship them longer distances usually fine. Keep the gravel and filter media wet (take out of tank before moving) and set the aquarium(s) up asap when you get to the new place.


----------



## RazzleDazzle30 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Juvenile Balloon Mollies?*

Yes, I will most definitely transport the actual fish last - I'm thinking I will line these deep set styrofoam containers (picked up at the dollar store) with plastic liner & just have a designated driver. I do plan to move my 4 juveniles and 3 adult guppies (and plants) into my 10gal then breakdown my 29gal.. dont think my week old newborns will be eaten they're pretty quick & were just fine together with the adults but shrinking their environment for a few days is risky.. must well plant the 10gal for the fry since they're also coming along.

How long do you think it would take for juvenile balloon mollies to show their ballon bubblelike shape? 
Im still trying to determine what my older babes are as far as fish genes go.. they're about over a month old.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I never had a balloon molly, but with sailfin mollies it takes a few months(around 3-4 if I remember right) for the sail fin to become noticeable on male fry, so I would think about the same time for the balloon's to show their rounded shape.


----------



## RazzleDazzle30 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Move Update*

MOVE UPDATE: alrighty the initial first day of the move.. the fish (mollies) & plants were transfered from my 29gal to my 10gal 'fry' tank for about the next 48-72 hours. My molly fry were put to the test today & passed, meaning my juveniles and adults didnt eat them.. realizing molly fry are much larger than typical guppy fry. 

Anyway... tore down my 29gal, making sure to keep the substrate wet with the beneficial bacteria needed for the re-set up which is soon to follow. Hoping my mollies find the small 10gal suitable for the time being.. they're pretty hearty, my 3 adults have been around for quite sometime now  Not to mention my dainos & barbs in my largest tank are several years old - makes me a proud fish parent


----------

